# code 11055



## jmwallen (Mar 5, 2012)

Can someone help with this issue I am having with coding a paring of a corn on a finger---MC policy states that 11055 is a foot care only CPT but the patient had the corn removed from her finger and the code does not specifiy just to the foot. What CPT cpt would be appropriate to use in this case?


----------

